# NEW at this ...



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

A couple flies I've done ... let me know what yall think . thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll tell you right now, regardless of how much you progress and how many hundreds of patterns you may learn, that fly in the second pic will work for just about anything in saltwater


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

If that second one dont look like a elwy and a threadfin, nothing does. Good job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

They look good to me.

Kevin


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

great looking fly!......ep fibers give me fits!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nathaniel,

Welcome to the forum. Thanks for sharing in your craft.
+1 on the pelagics eating those up.

catch 'em up.


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

Thanks guys !!! I cant wait to go try them out and no other feeling like catching fish on your own flies. Ive caught a few bass on the white fly at the bottom but cant wait to try those out in the saltwater !


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Tight!!


----------



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

Big Trout, bull reds, Mackerel and Jack killer!!


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

I KNOW! i cant wait till this weather settles down a bit. I live in Niceville and its too windy for me !


----------

